# an informal poll



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I hunt mulies in the badlands and am wondering people's personal preferences are for hunting? sitting or pushing? What is people's opinions on which is more successful for getting nice muley bucks?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sitting. I hate pushing. Seems like a pretty standard practice in Nodak, but it gives me the willies. I'll hunker down on the back side of my hill once again this year, and listen to the barrage around me for 2 1/2 days. If I'm lucky, all the deer they're kicking up will head toward my bottle neck thinking it's safe....

If I'm REALLY lucky, they won't be pushing as hard as the past years, and I'll actually get to see some bucks chasing does...not deer flying by at Mach 10 because they were just shot at 50 times by the pushers in the next section.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I like to sit and watch then take a nice poke at the one I want. If it was not for the others pushing I wonder how many I would get to see. Most of my deer have been shot by slowly walking and jumping. Now if we could shoot at night it would all be sitting. Well laying on the ground.

When you say "no one's perfect", Chuck Norris takes this as a personal insult.


----------

